# so...



## Guest (Apr 30, 2002)

where are all the 4th gen's at???


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2002)

I'm here... hehe

There's a Forced Induction section! Woohoo!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

Hi!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

hey look its a bunch of .org members hehe


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

Hello everyone...uh...good-bye everyone...


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

Uhh, anybody home? If this picks up that means I'll have to check out 3 sites while I'm at work! Maxima.org, FreshAlloy.com, and now this......My boss is gonna love me...


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

teksurv, I am here as well. Heard anything about the cold start clanking in Maximas? I'm trying to figure out what this is all about.

thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

sup


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

buss95max, I see that you're with OUTUVIT. I'm friends with Jakob (Slapshotnerd). Pretty cool.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

airmattdog said:


> *buss95max, I see that you're with OUTUVIT. I'm friends with Jakob (Slapshotnerd). Pretty cool. *


yeah i know that funny looking guy..


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

*LOL*

Its just a bunch of .org members!! haha, i bet these forums of all cars are made up of the same 20,000 poeple who just post all over different forums. LoL... talk to you guys soon, most likely on maxima.org...


----------

